# In-Line water pump!



## OGKushman (Feb 21, 2012)

I was at the hydro store today...just thinking....and the buckets I have are isolated systems to prevent entire crop contamination. It's hard work, but it's worth it. I keep trying ebb n flow utilizing DWC but this bucket bug just hit me one night, weeks after a pythium attack, and I went for it. 

Ok, so basically my single biggest peeve about buckets is emptying them (easy I know, if they are connected. But then Im right back to where I started). So I keep them separate. 
1 sec :bong:toke 
Back on track, so I opened up some pumps and found a brand that has threads in and out of the pump! ....Well I'll just shut up and post pics. 


Works fantastic, sucks all the water out so fast! This in line water pump design works better then expected for my deep water culture buckets.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

Man set that pump in something to catch water they are bad about leaking. A gf uses them for her fish tanks


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 22, 2012)

It hasn't leaked one drop

If it does I will go to autozone and get some hose clamps. It was actually holding water in the pics if you look closely.

The few drips on the ground are from me disconnecting and reconnecting it to take pics.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm confused--the box that you show says that it is a submersible pump.  And....the pump you are using is not the same pump that is pictured on the box you posted the picture of....

If the pump came in that box, I would suspect someone switched something out.  I can tell from the pic on the box that that pump is a submersible and the one you have is an inline.  I have never seen a pump that can be both--submersible or inline.  Is there a manufacturer/model number on the pump you are using?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

It's not the connections that leak it's the gaskets that leak. I took hers apart and rubbed the gaskets with plumbers greese(silcone greese) and put them back together and so far no more leaks.

THG those pumps can be used either way inline or submerged


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 22, 2012)

THG, that's the right pump, pull the filter off and screw the 3/4" hose fitting into the threads!!! 

Ozzy that's more work then I care to do for a pump that hasnt leaked yet and will get used 2xs a week for 30 min or so; plus it will sit on my garage floor. Some minor drips here and there don't bother me one bit. It's why I moved from the moldy drywall room to this "open grow." 

Thanks for the tips! If it starts to get leaky I'll make sure to try and seal it before I toss it from anger. :rofl:


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 22, 2012)

This picture might clarify. The reducer, 3/4" hose section, and 1/2" valve came separate.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 11, 2012)

Update:
Works great! I use it a lot!

*still no leaking


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks--this will be on my shopping list.  Just got to love a pump that can be both in-line or submersible.


----------

